# Dura-Ace 9100 12 Speed



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

Interesting article (in French) at: Shimano Dura Ace 12 vitesses 9100 en test à la FDJ.fr - Matos vélo Looks like you only need a new chain and cassette to make this work if you already have Di2. I guess you would need new levers if you have mechanical.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I hope so.... I just fitted 2 bikes with full 9070 Di2... I'm done for this year.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Article is from april this year......April......get it?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

goodboyr said:


> Article is from april this year......April......get it?


No, it's from 31 March.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> No, it's from 31 March.


Party pooper.

I blame daylight savings time.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

ultimobici said:


> No, it's from 31 March.


Poisson d'avril à 12 vitesses - Matos vélo


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

Zut alors!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I might be a april fools joke... but the only joke part is requiring you to buy a cassette and chain only.


----------

